# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Composant TWebAuth [Sources]

## Chaps

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Composant TWebAuth

Le composant "TAuthWB" est implment dans l'unit "uAuthWebBrowser.pas".

Deux nouvelles proprits sont ajoutes : "UserName" et "UserPassWord". Ces deux proprits permettent de renseigner le compte qui sera fourni lors de l'authentification. 

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Ph. B.

Bonjour,


> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Justement, je ne sais qu'en penser...  ::?: 

J'en devine l'utilit d'aprs les proprits voques, mais elle pourraient trs bien s'appliquer  une authentification auprs d'une base de donnes, d'un annuaire LDAP, etc.

Une petite prsentation de la (des) fonctionnalit(s) cible(s) par ce composant, du ou des protocoles qu'il peut grer, serait profitable. D'autant que la page du composant n'est pas plus disserte sur le sujet...  :;):

----------


## ShaiLeTroll

Je crois que tu parles dans le vide, la dernire activit de Chaps "08/11/2008 01h30" !
C'est juste un UP d'une source de 2005  cause la migration

----------


## Ph. B.

> Je crois que tu parles dans le vide, la dernire activit de Chaps "08/11/2008 01h30" !
> C'est juste un UP d'une source de 2005  cause la migration


Effectivement, je m'en suis rendu compte par la suite avec la parution d'autres messages, dont celui-ci : Sources Delphi en cours de Migration

----------

